

Source code stolen from GitHub.com - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/source-code-stolen-github/?

======
outcoldman
Ok, I get it, this is a Satire. But it is not very good made Satire, because
it leads to the point that source code in private repositories also can be
stolen, which kind of threatens the reputation of GitHub organization. Hope
that GitHub will contact this joker and explain how to make good satires.

------
quadrangle
This article is totally confusing. Source is missing? So there's no local
fork? Work is disappeared? Or someone just downloaded it and has a copy? How
does missing have anything to do with the "someone else in the world is
running my code" comment?? Copying would allow others to run the code without
it going missing…

EDIT: This is satire? It was poorly done.

~~~
ColinWright
The words you want are "dumb" and "not that funny". At least, according to the
last paragraph in the article.

------
Zikes
This article is mistaken. The fire icon next to the header of Trending Repos
on their Explore page [1] clearly shows that those repos are "hot".

[1] [https://github.com/explore](https://github.com/explore)

------
ozh
Has someone clicked on "Publish" 2 weeks too late for April's fool?

------
chomp
Had me until:

"My code could be running on anyone's computer right now, anywhere in the
world," said open source developer Andrew Benton. "Frankly, that is
terrifying."

------
Pinwheeler
I think the satire value is somewhat diminished by the fact that private repos
are possible. If github __only __hosted open-source projects, then it would be
funnier

------
ColinWright
How dumb is GitHub! Not even running on a non-obvious port as the most
elementary security measure.

Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb ...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You do realise this is satire, right?

~~~
Zikes
You do realize his comment is a continuation of that same satire, right?

~~~
ColinWright
You do realise that RoG's comment was also a continuation of that satire,
right?

~~~
Zikes
You do realize that I realized that RoG's comment was a continuation of that
satire, right?

~~~
ColinWright
You do realise that we all realise that these comments are a continuation of
the satire, yes?

Er, with the possible exception of callesgg ...

~~~
Zikes
Or perhaps theirs is the most satirical of all...

------
coldcode
Is this a joke or a real problem?

~~~
dragonwriter
Its amazing how often on HN people are interested enough to ask questions
about an article, but not interested enough to actually click on the link and
read it.

------
fbomb
14 days too late.

